# The cheats guide to ballasting



## fred up (Apr 29, 2013)

Bet this is the wrong forum.

I have used double sided tape to stick the track down and to hold the ballast in place. This works fine until you want to move some track and then you tend to ruin what you try to lift.

I had this pointed out to me and it is so much better and easier. 

http://www.tracklay.co.uk/



I have bought their 5 metre pack and got a 5% off voucher.

I have used it on my new test/running in track. (pics later) without removing the backing for long straights and with the backing removed for curves.

It is easy and fast to use but considerably more costly than ballast and glue. Ok for smaller layouts or for the rich among us.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We'll try it here.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

If it works for some people thats awesome, but i cant see it working for me since im anal about certain things, no offense to anyone.

I actually like ballasting track even though some people hate this job. Depending on how many feet of track you have to ballast glue isnt very expensive.


----------

